# wed fish tacos?



## navkingfisher

Anybody gonna do the wed. 1$ taco thing this afternoon?


----------



## TailRazor

Where's that at?


----------



## LITECATCH

Not tonight. We will be working on the Topaz!


----------



## Clayton_L

TailRazor said:


> Where's that at?


Hemingway's I believe


----------



## afishanado

The $1 fish tacos at Hemingway's used to be pretty decent for what they were (seasoned grill-fried talapia with an ok tomato/onion/cilantro salsa topping). But last couple times we went at the end of last summer we were very disappointed by the lack of fish and flavor.


----------



## LITECATCH

I ate 1 for the first time last wed. It had plenty of flavor! STRONG!


----------



## navkingfisher

*fish tacos*

I really enjoyed mine yesterday, blackened tilapia w/ red and green bell peppers a salsa like something and sauce. I got happy hour prices on beer an extra hour "cause the registers clock was still in daylight savings time. Quite tasty! We (fishin forum gang) should "occupy" a side of the bar some wed.


----------



## corrinas2

navkingfisher said:


> I really enjoyed mine yesterday, blackened tilapia w/ red and green bell peppers a salsa like something and sauce. I got happy hour prices on beer an extra hour "cause the registers clock was still in daylight savings time. Quite tasty! We (fishin forum gang) should "occupy" a side of the bar some wed.



typically we do.. and then move over to Gilligans (tiki hut behind the Hampton) for free oysters


----------



## Haulin' Ash

Well, it's that time of week. Is anyone heading out there this evening?


----------



## jspooney

When will this end? anybody know?


----------



## BananaTom

jspooney said:


> When will this end? anybody know?


*Jeff, What do mean end? Like what time, or what day.*

*They serve the $1.00 Fish Tacos at Hemingways until 8 pm. They are good, served at the bar.*

*I do not believe they have a date that this is going to end, as they did lt all winter, and now the season is starting.*

*$1.00 Fish Taco, and then FREE Oysters for desert. *

*Gotta Love P-Beach.*


----------



## jspooney

I didn't think they continued them all year. I thought it was a winter thing only.


----------



## Chandrajee011

Great post....:yes::yes:


----------



## tripleblessing

I called. It is year round. 4pm 8pm


----------



## captgoody

Been off the post for awhile (Iraq/Iran - SOS) but see some of my old friends litecatch and corrinas2. I guess we no longer meet at Sammy's? Whats Murph up to?


----------



## corrinas2

wow... ya we left Sammy's awhile ago..... we still meet on wednesday's but usually its a split crowd...... West side people go to tippy's..... and the rest of us go down to the beach at Gilligan's.... which is the Tiki bar BEHIND the Hampton on the beach... Lougarou has set up free oysters for us.. and discounts on drinks... ive got a car down.. and my sister has my truck so I'll be spending the evening at home.....


----------



## wolfish82

Fish Tacos were great tonight. Wasn't too busy, great service and live music.


----------



## OP-FOR

We were there at the main bar. Did not see anyone.


----------



## wolfish82

Wife and I got there around 5:15, hung out at a table by the bar, left shortly after the dude started live music.


----------



## Mudigger

Do y'all still go to Hemingway's on Wed. then to Giiligan's?


----------

